# How To Take a Soil Sample for Testing



## Brent_Pohlman (Feb 15, 2011)

Soil Testing in the spring is here! Great time to start thinking about it. 
Great Post!


----------



## J.R._Peters (Aug 23, 2012)

Good information, however you should also check with the lab you are sending the samples to if there are any other requirements or special instructions they want you to follow.


----------

